# High withers



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I had a thoroughbred that had high withers. The only issues we ever had with her were finding and making a saddle fit on her. Other than that, there are no other issues I've ever heard of or dealt with.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I have never personally owned a horse with high withers but I would have to agree with a general issue would be saddle fit. Im not sure really if there would be too many health related issues.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hm... I really am a TB (Thoroughbred) person, so high withers are the STORY OF MY LIFE... o.o

Yes, saddle fit.
Bearback can hurt if your horse isnt buff or doesnt have lots of fat.
Blanket fitting.
Stuff along those lines. =]


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

as everyone said, saddle fit is the problem. You really need to find a saddle that is made for a high withered horse. I think that limits you a bit on saddle purchases.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

you are all right on about the saddle issue...tried many used saddles on him at the ranch and none fit, ended up bidding on a big horn endurance (similar to the tucker endurance he wore before), still waiting for for it to arrive to see if it a good fit!
I am glad the hear that there are no other issues that are obvious.
Thanks all!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I hope your new saddle fits, but if not try looking on line. With a lot of company's you can send in wither tracings and they will recommend a saddle.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

the only drawback i find on high withers is the extreme pain when riding bareback >_< haha


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^haha i agree ! 
I rode indigo bareback and he has the high withers and a TB.. well it wasnt too bad, but trotting owwww after awhile LOL


----------

